# Trend T4EK versus Bosch Colt



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't yet taken the plunge (heeh-heh) on buying a hand-held router, but have noted the general preference for the Colt on these forums, though some folks have and like the Trend.

With the new Trend T4EK at Woodcraft for $99, compared to the (kit) Bosch colt at $179, I'm wondering if anyone has first-hand experience with the Trend, and what our gurus have to say about this comparison.

Thanks-

Bob


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've neither Bob, but isn't the Colt available with alternative bases, including a tilting one, whereas the Trend is just the router, without the other options? 
Also, the Trend comes with a plunge base, where the Bosch can use fixed, plunge or tilt bases. The Trend appears to be a one wrench job for changing bits, as it has a spindle lock, but the Bosch seems to have two wrenches to suit spindle and collet, which are different sizes.

There is a review at Trend T4ek Router Review although you will need to ignore the spelling and grammatical errors ! 

That Woodcraft price is good. Woodcraft are offering it on Amazon for USD130.
The basic Bosch is on Amazon at Amazon.com: Bosch PR20EVSK Colt Palm Grip 5.7 Amp 1-Horsepower&#133; for very little more, if you don't need the other bases. (USD108)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I have both ,the Colt and the T4, they both use the one wrench way.

If you want a real trim router go for the Colt if you want a plunge router go for the T4, they both have the same HP  and VS settings...The T4 comes with a dust pickup port and the Colt does not..

You can drop 200.oo+ for the Colt and all the add on items and the T4 for about 100.oo

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVS...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1275161025&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1275184572&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR010-S...ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1275161025&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/BOSCH-PR009-S...ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1275161025&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1125-...f=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1275161025&sr=1-15
====


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I have both ,the Colt and the T4, they both use the one wrench way.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Peter and Bob.

I was definitely a bit lazy and didn't compare the list of accessories; the Colt version I'd had on my "wishlist" was definitely the multi-base kit, which is not a fair comparison to the Trend.

It's hard to contemplate whether the plunge router base on the Trend would be a big factor for me, as I do have a nice plunge base for my Milwaukee. I have to consider the choices more, good thing I have no real immediate need. 

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

" I have no real immediate need " in that case get both you will be glad you did but put the Milescraft base on the T4..can't have to many routers.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/15833-look-what-i-found-when-i-got-home.html

=====


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You can get the basic Colt with a fixed at places like Lowe's for around $119.00. You can use two wrenches if you prefer or use the spindle lock & one wrench if that is easier. I use mine for small profiles. I have nothing but good things to say about this little guy.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> " I have no real immediate need " in that case get both you will be glad you did but put the Milescraft base on the T4..can't have to many routers.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I'm serious buy both ,right at 200.oo bucks for both, you can get the other attachments for the Colt if the needs comes up ,then you have best of both worlds  see the post ,Colt for 89.oo..T4 109.oo..

==========



thistlefly said:


> :lol:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ... Could you post your Visa card number once again? I've misplaced the number and want to go shopping.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahahahaha ,, I would but my Apple stock took a big hit so now I must watch my dollars.. 

=========



BigJimAK said:


> BJ... Could you post your Visa card number once again? I've misplaced the number and want to go shopping.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> hahahahahaha ,, I would but my Apple stock took a big hit so now I must watch my dollars..
> 
> =========


OK, Bob the Encurager of Tool Acquisition has me just about convinced me to go for the Trend T4EK... but I have one question that even the Trend manual doesn't seem to address: Does anyone know if this model is soft-start?

My Milwaukee is the first router I've owned with this feature, and I never want to go back to router startup as a muscle toning exercise. 

Thanks-

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Well yes and no, you set the speed down to the low setting and just comes on at a slow speed, not a true soft-start like your Milwaukee but almost the same..

========



thistlefly said:


> OK, Bob the Encurager of Tool Acquisition has me just about convinced me to go for the Trend T4EK... but I have one question that even the Trend manual doesn't seem to address: Does anyone know if this model is soft-start?
> 
> My Milwaukee is the first router I've owned with this feature, and I never want to go back to router startup as a muscle toning exercise.
> 
> ...


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

*Took the (smaller) plunge...*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Well yes and no, you set the speed down to the low setting and just comes on at a slow speed, not a true soft-start like your Milwaukee but almost the same..
> 
> ========


OK... well, I found a free shipping over $25 coupon for Woodcraft Supply, and just ordered my Trend T4EK... such a deal. 

My reasoning is that I've just completed a task or two for which I would have used a smaller plunge router if I had one, and in general think the Trend will see more use than the Colt would for me.

Of course, with my lack of "won't power" and bj's powers of persuasion, I supposed that it's only a matter of time before I get the Colt as well... right, Bob? :yes4:

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on Bob 

I'm not sure if you do any inlay work but if you do you will love the T4.

The Colt can be put in a small router table easy unlike the T4, how many times have you wish you had a quick way to put on a quick round over edge on a project just to remove the sharp edge without firing up the big router tank for a quick edge or profile..I can't tell you how many times I made a project I wish I could dress the edge up just a little bit after the glue has set up ,with the Colt it's easy, in the table or out...it's almost like using sand paper on the project to get that nice edge..it's almost like getting a hair cut and having them give you a shave to clean up the job..


By the way you can see my small router table for the Colt in my Gallery I use it all the time just like the big router table..


=========



thistlefly said:


> OK... well, I found a free shipping over $25 coupon for Woodcraft Supply, and just ordered my Trend T4EK... such a deal.
> 
> My reasoning is that I've just completed a task or two for which I would have used a smaller plunge router if I had one, and in general think the Trend will see more use than the Colt would for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Right on Bob
> 
> I'm not sure if you do any inlay work but if you do you will love the T4.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for validating my prediction right off, Bob... I can see this is going to be a real lab test of my "sales resistance." :laugh:

Perhaps someday, your logic is irrefutable, of course. 

Bob


----------



## Beechwoodgrove (May 18, 2010)

thistlefly said:


> I haven't yet taken the plunge (heeh-heh) on buying a hand-held router, but have noted the general preference for the Colt on these forums, though some folks have and like the Trend.
> 
> With the new Trend T4EK at Woodcraft for $99, compared to the (kit) Bosch colt at $179, I'm wondering if anyone has first-hand experience with the Trend, and what our gurus have to say about this comparison.
> 
> ...


 Hi Bob, 
My advice go for the Bosch Colt,
It a better engineered then Trends
Regards
James


----------

